# Can't catch the kitty.



## Holly (Aug 11, 2003)

I went to the mall the other night with my parents to eat some dinner and shop a bit, when we were pulling into the parking lot i saw a tiny black thing in the rode.. it started moving and i screamed "Stop!!!" so we pulled over and i jumped out. It was the tiniest little black kitten. I HAD to catch him, he could have been ran over! So, there I was chasing the little baby all through the parking lot and the bushes.. It was dark, so this was REALLY hard. My Dad finally got out and started running around with me. I was crawling on the ground, through bushes, etc. I couldn't catch the poor thing! I lost him and suddenly I looked down at another parking lot just below the one I was on and there he was again! In the middle of the road! So.. there I go running around again until finally it runs all the way to the back of the mall building and into this little hole in the side. 

I cried after that. Haha, I was so worried about the poor baby. It'll never know any better! People should really get their kitties fixed.. it's not good to have little babies running around in parking lots!!! I tried though. =(


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I can understand why you were upset. I would have done the same thing, and worry myself sick about it. My guess is that it's the kitten of a stray or feral. I wish you could have caught him, but we can't rescue them all. I'm glad you tried.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

At least you tried. I would try to catch it too but even with our own cats, once you try to capture it, they run. Hope it found its way home or found someone to take it in. :?


----------

